# Reviews Bug



## drnuncheon (Jan 24, 2005)

Tring to hit any of the specific reviews (example: http://www.enworld.org/reviews/index.php?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=TheAuldGrump&product=CP21) sends you back to the main reviews page.

J


----------



## travis (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm having the same issue. It's happening both on IE and Firefox.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 24, 2005)

It also effects if you try to go to a specific reviewer, or yourself, sending you back to the main page for each click through.


----------



## CarlZog (Jan 24, 2005)

It also happens if you choose a specific publisher from the publisher list.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2005)

Ya, seems there might be a small problem there......


----------



## blizack (Jan 25, 2005)

It basically looks like there is no way to get a company profile or a product review... is that accurate, or am I missing something?

In other words, is there any way to read a product review right now?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2005)

blizack said:
			
		

> It basically looks like there is no way to get a company profile or a product review... is that accurate, or am I missing something?
> 
> In other words, is there any way to read a product review right now?




not that I can figure out.  many of the options lead me back to the main page.


----------



## blizack (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for the quick response.

Fair enough. I hope it gets fixed soon... I really want to read that Castles & Crusades Players Handbook review. At least, I assume it's for Castles & Crusades.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2005)

huh, that will need edited to say C&C if that is what it is.  Just listing Players Handbook will casue problems since there is already a book with that name.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2005)

The problem with the reviews page is that most if not all of the links are hard coded.  I'll try to dig them all up but it may be awhile before I catch them all.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2005)

do you think its okay to post new reviews?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2005)

If you corrupt it Thomas has it backed up


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2005)

cool, I have copies of all my own reviews backed up but was more worried if more reviews might cause more problems.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2005)

Theoretically, they shouldn't.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2005)

well, looks like we won't find out.  I can't get to a place that allows reviews to be posted.  One can get to the list of publishers, but any publisher that is clicked takes one back to the main page.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2005)

My ulcer is hemorraging.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2005)

what's the eta on updating the review site?  It might be better to just work on that and perhaps set up a temp place to post reviews....


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2005)

I have no idea at this point.  I'm rather peeved that it isn't working properly as is   I didn't expect to have to rush replacement code into place


----------



## Turanil (Jan 25, 2005)

Some strange bug (or maybe it's a voluntarily change?): appearance of the website came back to the default setting, and the menu with the choice of settings (slate, stealth, D&D, etc.) has disappeared from all pages I do visit.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm getting the same problems with the reviews site as well, including on trying to view my own reviews.

Thanks
MM


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2005)

Many errors have been reported in all the other style sheets.  I don't have time to fix them, so I turned them off.


----------



## Blacksway (Jan 25, 2005)

Very strange!

Will try to investiage when I get home - I haven't changed anything recently so I don't know what the problem could be (although it has done this before if I remember correctly, but I can't remember why).

Sam


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 25, 2005)

Tried to post some reviews today and same issue.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2005)

until this gets fixed, I'm planning on just starting a discussion on the books I review and post reviews that way.  Then I can copy them into the review database when that gets fixed.  THis way people can still see the review if they want.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm not familiar enough with Blacksway and Liquide's code to institute any stable fix.  Hopefully they can get it.  I'll turn on the midnight oil burners on the upgrade, but I can't rush that too much.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2005)

that's why I'm going to post them in threads, so there won't be some great rush that needs done.  You've done a lot with setting up the server, so don't exhaust yourself over this


----------



## Mythmere1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> huh, that will need edited to say C&C if that is what it is.  Just listing Players Handbook will casue problems since there is already a book with that name.




I screwed the pooch when I did that.  It was I.  In the meantime, I'll repost the review itself in the d20/OGL area.  Anyone know HOW to change a product name?

(I'm not Troll Lords, btw - just a reviewer of the product.  My bad.)


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2005)

The entries can be edited and it is a simple thing to do once the site is up again


----------

